# LEGAL WEAPons during turkey season



## ProAngler (Mar 23, 2018)

Can you use buckshot during turkey season? Trying to figure out if I should take the shotgun or crossbow?


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 23, 2018)

Pretty sure the answer is no buckshot.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 23, 2018)

Just checked and buckshot not allowed on installation at all.


----------



## across the river (Mar 23, 2018)

Geezer Ray said:


> Just checked and buckshot not allowed on installation at all.



Not legal for turkeys anyway.

Turkey Firearms

Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm.


----------



## ProAngler (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info. What do y’all think inis better, crossbow or shotgun with #2? I don’t haven any experience with shotgun loads on 4 legged animals


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2018)

ProAngler said:


> Thanks for the info. What do y’all think inis better, crossbow or shotgun with #2? I don’t haven any experience with shotgun loads on 4 legged animals



Shotgun. Have more shots at them 4 legged critters.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2018)

I call .22 mag as most effective/versatile! Hope this helps


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 23, 2018)

oops1 said:


> I call .22 mag as most effective/versatile! Hope this helps



not legal on public land during turkey season.

You can only hunt hogs and coyotes on public land with whatever weapons are legal for what is in season.  For turkey season that means shotguns with #2 or smaller shot, muzzleloader, or archery equipment.

on private land hogs/coyotes/etc are free game year round with your weapon of choice.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 23, 2018)

Muzzleloaders of any caliber are also legal turkey weapons.


----------



## ProAngler (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks, a muzzleloader would be my first choice,  but i have not been able to justify buying one to use just for   the limited seasons, at least  as far as my wife is concerned. Hopefully I can find some pigs on one of these N Ga. wma  to help make my case.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 24, 2018)

across the river said:


> Not legal for turkeys anyway.
> 
> Turkey Firearms
> 
> Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm.



Sorry I have hunting Fort Stewart on the brain, and there is no buckshot allowed there.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 25, 2018)

ProAngler said:


> Thanks, a muzzleloader would be my first choice,  but i have not been able to justify buying one to use just for   the limited seasons, at least  as far as my wife is concerned. Hopefully I can find some pigs on one of these N Ga. wma  to help make my case.



I just buy my wife something when I get a new gun. She has more vacume cleaners than she can use now. Gonna have to look into some of those Swiffer things or self wringing mop buckets for her


----------



## ProAngler (Mar 25, 2018)

chase870 said:


> I just buy my wife something when I get a new gun. She has more vacume cleaners than she can use now. Gonna have to look into some of those Swiffer things or self wringing mop buckets for her



Lol, I ran that one by her and believ it or  not it didn’t work


----------



## ProAngler (Mar 25, 2018)

It did get a good laugh though


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 25, 2018)

Buy her one of them $20 Yankee candles and slip her some Xanax before the purchase?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 25, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> Buy her one of them $20 Yankee candles and slip her some Xanax before the purchase?



"Diamonds, that'll shut her up!"-RW.
That worked great for me, but my target was a little bigger than a gun. I got a saltwater skiff out of the deal.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 25, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> "Diamonds, that'll shut her up!"-RW.
> That worked great for me, but my target was a little bigger than a gun. I got a saltwater skiff out of the deal.



Dang Dude, after the diamonds I couldn't afford a gun except one that shoots caps that come in a roll.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 25, 2018)

Geezer Ray said:


> Dang Dude, after the diamonds I couldn't afford a gun except one that shoots caps that come in a roll.



Ha! I saved up a 10% down payment on a $20,000 boat. She shot me down so I blew the wad on diamonds. Next $2,000 I had it was game on!
After that, payments were under 150 a month...


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 26, 2018)

chase870 said:


> I just buy my wife something when I get a new gun. She has more vacume cleaners than she can use now. Gonna have to look into some of those Swiffer things or self wringing mop buckets for her



You could buy  a new boat if you bought her a irobot.


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 26, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Ha! I saved up a 10% down payment on a $20,000 boat. She shot me down so I blew the wad on diamonds. Next $2,000 I had it was game on!
> After that, payments were under 150 a month...



LOL. Yes diamonds are a girls best friend.  I did the same thing.   I bought the wife a new wedding ring with lots of BLING.   I now have my new F150 FX4.    We both are happy....


----------



## Rabun (Mar 26, 2018)

Last gun I got was a giveaway from D Geller...buy a diamond and get a gun promo.  Was my 20th anniversary so needed to get her something nice and figured what the heck...might as well be something in it for me...even got a hat


----------



## BowArrow (Mar 26, 2018)

Contrary to State law, muzzle loading rifles are not considered small game and therefore can not be used to hunt turkeys on Fort Stewart.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 27, 2018)

ProAngler said:


> Thanks, a muzzleloader would be my first choice,  but i have not been able to justify buying one to use just for   the limited seasons, at least  as far as my wife is concerned. Hopefully I can find some pigs on one of these N Ga. wma  to help make my case.





ProAngler said:


> Lol, I ran that one by her and believ it or  not it didn’t work





ProAngler said:


> It did get a good laugh though




It's time you stopped asking your wife's permission to spend the money you earned. When you do a whole new world opens up before you.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 27, 2018)

Throwback said:


> It's time you stopped asking your wife's permission to spend the money you earned. When you do a whole new world opens up before you.



Right, in my case the new world was birthed in divorce court. Now that's expensive.
LOL


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 6, 2018)

Last Gun I bought was for my wife at Christmas two years ago. When I gave it to her she said she didn't want a gun for Christmas.
Man that things shoots great!


----------

